# Creed II [November 22, 2018]



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 20, 2018)

> Life has become a balancing act for Adonis Creed. Between personal obligations and training for his next big fight, he is up against the challenge of his life. Facing an opponent with ties to his family’s past only intensifies his impending battle in the ring. Rocky Balboa is there by his side through it all and, together, Rocky and Adonis will confront their shared legacy, question what’s worth fighting for, and discover that nothing’s more important than family. _Creed II_ is about going back to basics to rediscover what made you a champion in the first place, and remembering that, no matter where you go, you can’t escape your history.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Gabe (Jun 20, 2018)

Both stalone and jordon were close to where I live in New Mexico. In Deming. I wonder why they were filming in Deming it’s nothing but ugly desert.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 20, 2018)

Did you go to the filming in Philadelphia @~Gesy~ ?


----------



## Glued (Jun 20, 2018)

Drago, holy shit.
Oh boy.
Why did they have to recall the worst movie in the entire franchise.
The only thing good about Rocky 4 was the sound track.
Yeah, I get it, its vengeance for his father, but seriously they should distance away from Rocky 4.

*PTSD induced by Rocky 4*
NOOOOOOO!!!

Reactions: Disagree 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 20, 2018)

Mider T said:


> Did you go to the filming in Philadelphia @~Gesy~ ?


Didn't get the chance. But the first movie was actually filmed about 20 minutes from where I live to the point where I actually knew exactly where some of the scenes took place.

I think it's pretty cool when is a movie is actually filmed where it supposed to take place (and not canada).



Ben Grimm said:


> Drago, holy shit.
> Oh boy.
> Why did they have to recall the worst movie in the entire franchise.
> The only thing good about Rocky 4 was the sound track.
> ...


Jeez I know we're not fans of Russians right now but to say that Rocky 4 is worst than 5 is taking things too far.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 20, 2018)

Nice trailer, well edited.

Feels like some things are spoiled like Adonis losing but it could just be a misdirection. Or not.


----------



## Skaddix (Jun 20, 2018)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Nice trailer, well edited.
> 
> Feels like some things are spoiled like Adonis losing but it could just be a misdirection. Or not.



I think it be misdirection you wouldn't reveal it this early.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 20, 2018)

I like how they brought back the line
"I have to do this./I don't have a choice."
Spoken by Adonis this time and Rocky's mental torment about not doing enough to talk Apollo out of it or throwing the towel.  That was a powerful moment.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 20, 2018)

Ben Grimm said:


> Drago, holy shit.
> Oh boy.
> Why did they have to recall the worst movie in the entire franchise.
> The only thing good about Rocky 4 was the sound track.
> ...


 
I can think of a few reasons.

- I agree Rocky 4 is the worst entry, but Ivan Drago is often considered to be one of the best villains. Or at least among the more memorable of them.

- Dolph Lundgren is Stallone's friend, I believe.

- Ivan Drago did kill Apollo, so there is some drama to be pillaged from it.

I'm skeptical overall of this project. I figure either this will be a cheesy, sillier sequel, or just a watered down version of the original.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 20, 2018)

R4 was great

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Mider T (Jun 20, 2018)

Rocky 4 caused the Cold War to come to an end.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 20, 2018)

Mider T said:


> I like how they brought back the line
> "I have to do this./I don't have a choice."
> Spoken by Adonis this time and Rocky's mental torment about not doing enough to talk Apollo out of it or throwing the towel.  That was a powerful moment.


Apollo _wanted_ to die in that ring. In his mind boxing was all he was and hanging up the gloves would be like erasing  his identity. 

That's why he told Rocky not to throw that towel..and I think as a fellow fighter...Rocky understood that enough to listen.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 20, 2018)

I do have an issue with Rocky saying how he lives in the past, as if that's not a good thing, but the plot surrounds a movie that 30-ish years old, which means "Creed" is also living in the past. Nostalgia isn't really selling tickets anymore...


----------



## Mider T (Jun 20, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


> Apollo _wanted_ to die in that ring. In his mind boxing was all he was and hanging up the gloves would be like erasing  his identity.
> 
> That's why he told Rocky not to throw that towel..and I think as a fellow fighter...Rocky understood that enough to listen.


What?. He didn't want to die at all, he thought he could win.  He told Rocky not to throw the towel because he was desperate to get his champion status back.  He didn't want to look like a washed-up chump.

People don't box expecting to die lol


MartialHorror said:


> I do have an issue with Rocky saying how he lives in the past, as if that's not a good thing, but the plot surrounds a movie that 30-ish years old, which means "Creed" is also living in the past. Nostalgia isn't really selling tickets anymore...



Wrong.  Why do you think so many (successful) movies today are sequels of movies decades old or remakes?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 20, 2018)

Mider T said:


> What?. He didn't want to die at all, he thought he could win. He told Rocky not to throw the towel because he was desperate to get his champion status back. He didn't want to look like a washed-up chump.
> 
> People don't box expecting to die lol


He was already a respected champion and that match was only an exhibition.  He gave Rocky a sad look and told him. "Don't throw that towel..._no matter wha_t"

And what do you mean boxers don't expect to die? Boxers talk about about dying and killing in the ring all the time. Deontay Wilder said in a recent interview that he wants to kill at least one person in his career in that ring.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 20, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> I do have an issue with Rocky saying how he lives in the past, as if that's not a good thing, but the plot surrounds a movie that 30-ish years old, which means "Creed" is also living in the past. Nostalgia isn't really selling tickets anymore...


I don't see how Rocky feeling unable to move on from his depressing past correlates with bringing closure to the Apollo story.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 20, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


> He was already a respected champion and that match was only an exhibition.  He gave Rocky a sad look and told him. "Don't throw that towel..._no matter wha_t"
> 
> And what do you mean boxers don't expect to die? Boxers talk about about dying and killing in the ring all the time. Deontay Wilder said in a recent interview that he wants to kill at least one person in his career in that ring.


Did you forget how prideful Apollo was?  Hell the entire point of the second movie was for him prove that Rocky got lucky in their first fight, even though Apollo actually won.  The is the scene in Rocky 4 where Apollo is watching TV in the pool is the one that convinces him to come out of retirement, I wish I had the clip.  Rocky even tells him he has nothing left to prove.

This clip sheds light on his mindset, dude was addicted to the limelight.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 20, 2018)

Mider T said:


> Did you forget how prideful Apollo was?  Hell the entire point of the second movie was for him prove that Rocky got lucky in their first fight, even though Apollo actually won.  The is the scene in Rocky 4 where Apollo is watching TV in the pool is the one that convinces him to come out of retirement, I wish I had the clip.  Rocky even tells him he has nothing left to prove.
> 
> This clip sheds light on his mindset, dude was addicted to the limelight.


Agreed..which is why I said he never wanted to hang it up. Apollo is too smart of a boxer to think he was going to actually beat Drago after feeling his power.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 20, 2018)

Mider T said:


> What?. He didn't want to die at all, he thought he could win.  He told Rocky not to throw the towel because he was desperate to get his champion status back.  He didn't want to look like a washed-up chump.
> 
> People don't box expecting to die lol
> 
> ...



Yeah but most of the time they're some form of soft reboot. They have the name recognition, but don't require you to be familiar with the source. It's one thing to do "Creed", which only requires you to have some knowledge of "Rocky", an undisputed classic. It another to do "Creed 2", which requires you to have some knowledge of "Rocky 4". Who is honestly going to want to see this more because of a connection to a lesser sequel?


----------



## Mider T (Jun 20, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> Yeah but most of the time they're some form of soft reboot. They have the name recognition, but don't require you to be familiar with the source. It's one thing to do "Creed", which only requires you to have some knowledge of "Rocky", an undisputed classic. It another to do "Creed 2", which requires you to have some knowledge of "Rocky 4". Who is honestly going to want to see this more because of a connection to a lesser sequel?


The first Creed and Adonis as a character requires the viewer to have a working knowledge of Rocky 4.  Rocky 4 was also a popular movie and Drago a popular antagonist.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 20, 2018)

Mider T said:


> The first Creed and Adonis as a character requires the viewer to have a working knowledge of Rocky 4.  Rocky 4 was also a popular movie and Drago a popular antagonist.



Not really...They reference Apollo dying, but they don't get into specifics. I know "Rocky 4" was a financial success, but it probably contributed to the underwhelming opening of "Rocky 5". 

Of course, I could be wrong. But "Rocky 4"  is only fondly remembered for its cheesiness, something "Creed" strove to distance itself from.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 20, 2018)

I'd say Rocky 4 is the second most popular film in the original franchise.

Rocky 1&4 are the most consistently referenced.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 21, 2018)

4 is definitely the most referenced. 

But Rocky 2 and 6 were more highly acclaimed. I personally think "Rocky 3" works for all the same reasons that "Rocky 4" does, except it's better...although I also will admit that fewer people seem to remember it. With that said, my opinions probably should be taken with a grain of salt in this case. I am one of the only people who like...um..."Rocky 5" PLEASEDONTJUDGEMEITJUSTHAPPENEDISWEAR.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 21, 2018)

Rocky does have a point when he tells Adonis that he has his entire life ahead of him. Apollo's death, as tragic and sad as it was, happened once after he had already done it all and in Rocky's own words had nothing left to prove.

He doesn't want to see Adonis also go through the same thing and I bet he doesn't want to go through seeing another friend die in the ring again. So I think his message is that he shouldn't do this because of revenge or pride which is what backfired on his friend back then. From his POV and experience and as Adonis's coach _and _friend that isn't the healthiest mindset for a boxer let alone for a champion like himself.

If Adonis can sort it out all then he could be more prepared to fight Drago's son and not die trying or worse.



Skaddix said:


> I think it be misdirection you wouldn't reveal it this early.



In that case then the movie is gonna be a little like Rocky 3 with Adonis losing first to then going back for a rematch.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 21, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> With that said, my opinions probably should be taken with a grain of salt in this case. I am one of the only people who like...um..."Rocky 5" PLEASEDONTJUDGEMEITJUSTHAPPENEDISWEAR.


Haha, c'mon dude-- that movie almost killed the franchise. Stallone voiced his regret in making it and said he only did so for the money!


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 21, 2018)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> In that case then the movie is gonna be a little like Rocky 3 with Adonis losing first to then going back for a rematch.


Or he's just in the hospital from the final fight in the last movie

Or he won the fight but still needs medical attention since I doubt he's going to leave the ring barely harmed.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 21, 2018)

I gotta say though, Apollo had some huge character regression between Rocky 3 and Rocky 4.  In Rocky 3, he was quite content in retirement and seemed to have no issues about his perfect record being broken in the previous movie.  He took the path of an elder mentor boxer/sage and didn't even take the bait when Clubber Lang called him a washed-up has-been.  He'd aged gracefully.  In Rocky 4, it seemed like all of that went down the drain.  IIRC Carl Weathers was unhappy with his role in the series and wanted out so maybe that explains it.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 21, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


> Haha, c'mon dude-- that movie almost killed the franchise. Stallone voiced his regret in making it and said he only did so for the money!



I'm aware.

I actually went through all of the movies around the same time "Rocky Balboa" came out. I think I liked "Rocky 5" more than anyone else because 

- My expectations were low. I knew of its reputation.
- For what it's worth, it is different than the other sequels. I found the usual formula to be stale going into "Rocky 4", so I was pleased when this tried something new.

But yeah...I'm very much aware of how I'm alone on that battlefield, lol. 



Mider T said:


> I gotta say though, Apollo had some huge character regression between Rocky 3 and Rocky 4.  In Rocky 3, he was quite content in retirement and seemed to have no issues about his perfect record being broken in the previous movie.  He took the path of an elder mentor boxer/sage and didn't even take the bait when Clubber Lang called him a washed-up has-been.  He'd aged gracefully.  In Rocky 4, it seemed like all of that went down the drain.  IIRC Carl Weathers was unhappy with his role in the series and wanted out so maybe that explains it.



I heard though that Carl Weathers wanted Stallone to somehow resurrect the character for "Rocky Balboa" when Stallone asked to be able to use footage of Apollo for flashbacks...It's equally likely Stallone just wanted Ivan Drago to beat someone to death in the ring and Apollo being the victim would make it more effective. 

On another note, I'm not familiar with the Rocky EU- if that was ever indeed a thing. But I heard that at one point, it's plied that Ivan Drago fought Tommy Gunn from "Rocky 5" and won.


----------



## Glued (Jun 21, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> I am one of the only people who like...um..."Rocky 5"



I also like Rocky 5, a tale of Rocky trying to pass off his skills and attempting to develop his old relation that Mick had with him while neglecting his actual son.

Rocky 4 was just propaganda.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Seraphiel (Jun 26, 2018)

Miss me with this weakass cashin shit.

Fuck the first Creed was good, this looks like shit.


----------



## hcheng02 (Jun 26, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> 4 is definitely the most referenced.
> 
> But Rocky 2 and 6 were more highly acclaimed. I personally think "Rocky 3" works for all the same reasons that "Rocky 4" does, except it's better...although I also will admit that fewer people seem to remember it. With that said, my opinions probably should be taken with a grain of salt in this case. I am one of the only people who like...um..."Rocky 5" PLEASEDONTJUDGEMEITJUSTHAPPENEDISWEAR.



Wait, when has anyone really referenced Rocky 2? Rocky 1 was an Oscar winning film whereas Rocky 2 was pretty much the first Rocky film except that Rocky formally wins the fight.

I thought Rocky 5 was a decent film but I can see why it did not go over well with audiences. I think its divisive for the same reason that The Last Jedi was divisive. Simply put, it was a bad "passing the legacy" film because it ends things on a down and sour note because it renders almost everything that the main characters have achieved throughout the previous films meaningless. Rocky 5 has Rocky end up brain damaged, losing his fortune, being temporarily estranged from his family, and losing his student. All the titles and money that he earned was rendered futile because he had almost nothing to show for it. Likewise, the Last Jedi rendered almost everything Luke Skywalker and the Rebels did meaningless. The Jedi Academy fails again, the Republic is overthrown again, and Luke gives up and loses faith in both himself and his family.

Whenever you have a film where you have one character pass on his legacy to another, you have to make sure that you don't undermine the legacy itself. Both Rocky 5 and the Last Jedi have the main character's accomplishments completely fall apart and fail the test of time in-universe, so it makes their legacy seem not worth passing on. Furthermore, audiences develop emotional attachments to the main character and having them end up in a bad place is just sad and depressing. Its like if you watched a story of a celebrated war hero and then find out that he ended up alone and living in poverty. Its not a pleasant thing to think about, especially when at heart these stories are meant as wish fulfillment fantasies.

Part of the reason why Rocky Balboa and Creed were well received was because it gives Rocky some decent rewards for his lifetime of effort. Sure, he isn't a millionaire anymore, but he has a thriving restaurant and is a local respected celebrity. He also manages to repair his relationship with his son and finds a loyal and skilled student to pass his skills down to. Creed is also a better developed character with a decent connection to previous characters than Rey (whose connection to either the Skywalkers or the Kenobis was undermined by Rian Johnson's script).

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Glued (Jun 27, 2018)

hcheng02 said:


> Wait, when has anyone really referenced Rocky 2? Rocky 1 was an Oscar winning film whereas Rocky 2 was pretty much the first Rocky film except that Rocky formally wins the fight.
> 
> I thought Rocky 5 was a decent film but I can see why it did not go over well with audiences. I think its divisive for the same reason that The Last Jedi was divisive. Simply put, it was a bad "passing the legacy" film because it ends things on a down and sour note because it renders almost everything that the main characters have achieved throughout the previous films meaningless. Rocky 5 has Rocky end up brain damaged, losing his fortune, being temporarily estranged from his family, and losing his student. All the titles and money that he earned was rendered futile because he had almost nothing to show for it. Likewise, the Last Jedi rendered almost everything Luke Skywalker and the Rebels did meaningless. The Jedi Academy fails again, the Republic is overthrown again, and Luke gives up and loses faith in both himself and his family.
> 
> ...



There is a lot more, you get to see Adonis bonding with Rocky. You see Adonis getting put in his place and getting knocked out when he gets arrogant. You see Adonis busting his ass doing the training. You see him in pain as Rocky is vomiting into a toilet. You see Adonis falling apart when Rocky gets cancer. And in the end even though he proved himself, he still couldn't beat Ricky Conlan.

Show, don't tell. And when Rocky does tell Adonis that he loves him there is weight to the words.
Hero genuinely struggling on his journey.

Creed was perfect. Except for the girlfriend magically coming back and forgiving him for ruining her night.

Even if you were to skip every single Rocky movie, Creed was able to stand as its own piece.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## hcheng02 (Jun 27, 2018)

Ben Grimm said:


> There is a lot more, you get to see Adonis bonding with Rocky. You see Adonis getting put in his place and getting knocked out when he gets arrogant. You see Adonis busting his ass doing the training. You see him in pain as Rocky is vomiting into a toilet. You see Adonis falling apart when Rocky gets cancer. And in the end even though he proved himself, he still couldn't beat Ricky Conlan.
> 
> Show, don't tell. And when Rocky does tell Adonis that he loves him there is weight to the words.
> Hero genuinely struggling on his journey.
> ...



Yes, that too. Every "passing the torch / legacy" film has to achieve a balancing act between developing the established character (who now develops his skill as a mentor) and establish the new character as a worthy successor who the audience can get emotionally invested in. Adonis isn't just a black Rocky, he has his own motivations and character arc that differentiates him from Rocky - namely living up to his father Apollo Creed's legacy and dealing with Rocky's cancer. Whereas the first Rocky film focused more on Rocky's relationship with Adrian and going the distance. Adonis's character is different enough from Rocky to not be a complete copy.

Also his struggles with training and helping Rocky help to humanize him. That was the biggest problem with Rey. She didn't struggle with any of her training. She was too good at everything, better than even established characters in their own fields which is one big red flag for Mary Sues. For fucks sake she was better at repairing and flying the Millenium Falcon than HAN SOLO who owns the damn ship for decades. The sequels want to say that restricting the Force to just the Skywalker family is elitist, but having a character just master every Force power without training makes her more special than any of the Skywalkers. What even is her character arc? Where is the pathos and character development?

Also, you noticed how nobody really made a big deal about Adonis being black? That's because he was written to be a well rounded character rather than just some guy to fill out a PC corporate councils checklist. This is how Hollywood should introduce black characters into franchises.


----------



## wibisana (Jun 29, 2018)

Best Rocky is last Rocky (Black Rocky)
Just as everything, black spiderman, black superman, anything black is cooler.

I hope this one will be good tho. I dont think same formula work twice.

Reactions: Neutral 1


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 7, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Aug 7, 2018)




----------



## Stringer (Aug 7, 2018)

say what, I just realized Avon Barksdale is one of Wallace's cornermen in this movie 

what a throwback, [HASHTAG]#thewirelives[/HASHTAG]


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Aug 8, 2018)

Stringer said:


> say what, I just realized Avon Barksdale is one of Wallace's cornermen in this movie
> 
> what a throwback, [HASHTAG]#thewirelives[/HASHTAG]



Wasn't Avon in the LA gym in the first Creed? Like he was trying to look out for Adonis and keep him out of the ring.

Does this mean Adonis will eventually leave Rocky and Philly, and train in LA?

--------

Also, Coogler aint directing this one? Bummer.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 8, 2018)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> Wasn't Avon in the LA gym in the first Creed? Like he was trying to look out for Adonis and keep him out of the ring.
> 
> Does this mean Adonis will eventually leave Rocky and Philly, and train in LA?
> 
> ...


He was Duke's son "Lil Duke"


----------



## Glued (Aug 8, 2018)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> Also, Coogler aint directing this one? Bummer.



Oh no, oh dear lord no.

Bad revenge premise.
Anti-Russian propaganda.
Carrying baggage from Rocky 4, the worst Rocky film.
No Ryan Coogler.

NOOOOOOOOOOO!!!


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 8, 2018)

I believe Coogler provided input and helped in some small capacity. 

I hope he comes back if this becomes a trilogy. I hope Rocky gets killed off..but I doubt they're bold enough to pull that off.


----------



## Glued (Aug 9, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


> I believe Coogler provided input and helped in some small capacity.
> 
> I hope he comes back if this becomes a trilogy. I hope Rocky gets killed off..but I doubt they're bold enough to pull that off.



As long as Rocky goes off with respect.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Aug 25, 2018)




----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Aug 26, 2018)




----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Aug 27, 2018)




----------



## Mider T (Aug 27, 2018)

Rocky fully embracing the role of Mickey.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Sep 25, 2018)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 25, 2018)

Swole as fuck


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Sep 26, 2018)




----------



## Detective (Sep 26, 2018)

This movie is out in November, why isn't there a 2nd or 3rd trailer right now?


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Sep 26, 2018)

We actually are getting a trailer tomorrow, that's why they released the posters.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Sep 26, 2018)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 26, 2018)

Can't wait


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Sep 26, 2018)

Viktor is huge. 
If they ever do a Robert's Rebellion prequel for GoT,
Get this guy to play as either young Robert or young Mountain

Dolph still has that screen presence. 
All those shots of him being ripped and menacing were great

---------

"He broke things in me that aint never been fixed. It aint worth it."

Dude . ..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 26, 2018)

Adonis has to win this one.

He can't lose or tie with the son of the guy who killed his father.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 26, 2018)

damn intense 


I also want some kind of Rocky & Drago scene


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 26, 2018)

to think the Rocky series still stands tall in 2018

 amazing


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Sep 26, 2018)

Rocky saying some parts of him haven't ever fixed themselves about Apollo's death hit some feels.

Music as good as well, but for a moment I thought they were slowly building to the "Gonna Fly Now"/"Rocky" theme near the end.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Sep 26, 2018)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 26, 2018)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Rocky saying some parts of him haven't ever fixed themselves about Apollo's death hit some feels.


He's referring to the damage suffered from his match with Ivan.


Even though he won that match; Ivan ended his career pretty much.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 26, 2018)

Drago permanently reduced Rocks max hp


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Sep 26, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


> He's referring to the damage suffered from his match with Ivan.
> 
> 
> Even though he won that match; Ivan ended his career pretty much.



True I forgot about that angle. However judging by the context which was of Rocky talking with Adonis I'm willing to bet he meant the emotional damage he gave him with his best friend's death. It can mean both.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 26, 2018)

The DMX song kind of ruined the trailer

But I'm hyped!  This is going to be one of the highest grossing movies of the years.


----------



## wibisana (Sep 28, 2018)

reveal too much in trailer if you asked me


----------



## The Runner (Sep 28, 2018)

>Rocky and Ivan Drago’s Fight damaged him physically 
>Rocky still came back one more time and fought a heavyweight champion in his prime

Fucking Rocky’s a beast


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 28, 2018)

I have mixed feelings about whether or not "Creed" should even have a sequel, but regardless of whether the movie turns out to be good or bad, the trailer peeked my interest. I wonder how they'll handle the character of Drago. Will he get a redemption arc? Will his son? I can see the movie going either way. I do appreciate that "Creed" isn't downplaying the sequels.

I personally disliked "Rocky 4" and consider it to be the weakest of the franchise (even moreso than 5), but I can't deny that it stands out. It was important when it came to the direction of the franchise and how it came to be viewed, for better or worse. Dolph Lundgren is also a better actor than people give him credit for, so I'm glad to see him in a high profile movie like this.

I heard that in the Rocky EU...if that's a thing...it's implied that Drago defeated the Tommy Gunn from "Rocky 5" after the events of that film, becoming the Champion. But I also heard that according to Stallone, Drago committed suicide after the events of "Rocky 4". I doubt either will be canon for "Creed 2".


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 28, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> I have mixed feelings about whether or not "Creed" should even have a sequel, but regardless of whether the movie turns out to be good or bad, the trailer peeked my interest.


I wanted a sequel.  Especually since Adonis hasn't won a match yet and still in the beginning of his career.


MartialHorror said:


> I wonder how they'll handle the character of Drago. Will he get a redemption arc? Will his son?


Highly doubt Drago is redeemed here who embarrassed his country...or his son who was "raised in hate".


----------



## James Bond (Sep 28, 2018)

Trailer looks dope but I am interested to see how the movie sets up this fight, I mean the first movie showed him training and ultimately losing his fight so apart from his last name he was pretty much just another decent boxer nothing special like Rocky became. We see a belt behind him in the trailer, is it his and if so when did he win it? How much of a time skip are we going to see or will it be a montage type cut of his rise to winning this belt?


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 28, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


> I wanted a sequel.  Especually since Adonis hasn't won a game yet and still in the beginning of his career.
> 
> Highly doubt Drago is redeemed here who embarrassed his country...or his son who was "raised in hate".



- That's a good point. I guess at the absolute least, they need one sequel. Hopefully it's not a retread of the original though. 

- Drago is probably the most popular of the Rocky villains, save for Apollo himself (if he even counts), so it wouldn't surprise me if they did something like that to please the fans. But they certainly don't have to. I guess it depends on how they present him. For all we know, Drago will be portrayed as someone who has been humbled and is trying to reel in his sons darker impulses. Or maybe he'll be a monster who raised his son as an instrument of vengeance, making his son the tragic figure.. If it's the latter, I doubt he will be redeemed. But it's too early to say.


----------



## ~VK~ (Oct 3, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> Yeah but most of the time they're some form of soft reboot. They have the name recognition, but don't require you to be familiar with the source. It's one thing to do "Creed", which only requires you to have some knowledge of "Rocky", an undisputed classic. It another to do "Creed 2", which requires you to have some knowledge of "Rocky 4". Who is honestly going to want to see this more because of a connection to a lesser sequel?


this post is still stupid.


----------



## ~VK~ (Oct 3, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> With that said, my opinions probably should be taken with a grain of salt in this case. I am one of the only people who like...um..."Rocky 5" PLEASEDONTJUDGEMEITJUSTHAPPENEDISWEAR.


oh wow it got worse. i request you banish yourself from this thread.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 3, 2018)

Yeah I don't understand how you can like Rocky V more than Rocky IV, the only shining part about that film was his relationship with his son.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 3, 2018)

V was boring as fuck. Stallone admitted that was only done as a money grab.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 3, 2018)

~VK~ said:


> oh wow it got worse. i request you banish yourself from this thread.



But then I would have to plot some dramatic vengeance, which will probably involve Adam Sandler movies in some way, shape or form.  



Mider T said:


> Yeah I don't understand how you can like Rocky V more than Rocky IV, the only shining part about that film was his relationship with his son.



It's possible that I need to revisit them again, as it has been 10-ish years since I saw all of the franchise. But I remember growing bored with "Rocky 4" because of its overlong training montages. "Rocky 5" isn't necessarily good, but it was a total change in formula. When it comes to franchises...especially when you binge them like I did...you start to yearn for different.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Oct 11, 2018)




----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Oct 11, 2018)

That is how you do product placement.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Nov 1, 2018)




----------



## Indra (Nov 3, 2018)

Ah my yearly "better keep hitting the weights you fat boah" entertainment


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 3, 2018)

Told my girl she better watch what she say during the car ride back from this.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 3, 2018)

She can say whatever she wants, it's her car


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Nov 5, 2018)

Donny's glare sliding passed Viktor and right to Ivan .. .


----------



## Rukia (Nov 8, 2018)

FUCK YOU DRAGO!  YOU FUCKING SACK OF SHIT!  AND FUCK THAT REFEREE. CALL THE FIGHT AND GIVE DRAGO THE TKO VICTORY.  FUCKING DUMBASS!

Get mad every time I see this.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Nov 9, 2018)

MBJ and Florian were on Inside the NBA tonight promoting the movie. 


Chuck is the best


----------



## Skaddix (Nov 9, 2018)

Mider T said:


> She can say whatever she wants, it's her car



Damn why you gotta do him like that.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Nov 11, 2018)

In for the death of Apollo's son 

If he dies he dies


----------



## Indra (Nov 11, 2018)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> MBJ and Florian were on Inside the NBA tonight promoting the movie.
> 
> 
> Chuck is the best


Man 6 feet ain't shit anymore, huh?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 11, 2018)

Indra said:


> Man 6 feet ain't shit anymore, huh?


Not next to ex ball players


----------



## Indra (Nov 11, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


> Not next to ex ball players


Damn straight, but Jesus


----------



## Yahiko (Nov 12, 2018)

Indra said:


> Man 6 feet ain't shit anymore, huh?


Dude is like 5'10.5


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 16, 2018)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## James Bond (Nov 17, 2018)

God damn, Viktor Drago is an absolute unit


----------



## Mider T (Nov 17, 2018)

@White Rabbit


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 17, 2018)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 17, 2018)

Rocky's relationship with "Donny"


----------



## Mider T (Nov 20, 2018)

Just saw the film.  9.5/10.  Will post more thoughts later.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Nov 21, 2018)

Fantastic movie

This needs to be the last one


----------



## Mider T (Nov 21, 2018)

*Spoiler*: __ 



So the movie was emotional, but I can't tell if it was because nostalgia or just being really good.  There were shades of all the Rocky movies in there. 

Rocky I and II: Apollo and Adonis have similar personalities. 
Rocky III: Rocky and Adonis both become the world champ, lose then have to train to beat Clubber and Viktor at the end.  Both of their training is also out in California.
Rocky IV: Viktor doesn't speak throughout the entire movie.  Ivan wasn't completely silent in Rocky IV but he only spoke when spoken to.  Also they're both physical monsters.
Rocky V: Adonis lashes out at Rocky and says he can do it alone just like Tommy does.
Rocky VI: Rocky connects with his family

It was also quite chilling how sad Rocky got when Adonis told him he didn't have any choice in taking the fight.  Apollo saying that exact same thing still haunts Rocky.  As a matter of fact the first fight between Viktor and Adonis goes the same way as Ivan and Apollo did, Drago allows Creed to try to wallop on him to no effect.  The he gets pummeled and falls on his face.  Felt sad for Rocky when he was yelling "Throw the towel" at the TV.

Ivan finally got some characterization.  A man wallowing in regrets.  It's good to see at the end that he decides to see Viktor as a son and not a fool to win his wife back, throws the towel and is training with him at the end instead of driving the car like before.

Adonis was finally able to get out of his father's shadow.  Him and Apollo both always fought proudly, and later because they felt they had something to prove.  Apollo that he wasn't a washed up has-been and Adonis that he could do everything to live up to the name.  Apollo was never able to get over that hump then he died, Adonis was able to fight for himself and lost the chip on his shoulder.

I would have rated the movie 10/10 if Adonis would have named his baby Adrian instead of Amara.


----------



## Pilaf (Nov 21, 2018)

How many trailers does this movie need? Why does Hollywood do this? There's a such thing as too much of a good thing.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 21, 2018)

Pilaf said:


> How many trailers does this movie need? Why does Hollywood do this? There's a such thing as too much of a good thing.


There are only 2 trailers


----------



## Rukia (Nov 21, 2018)

Way too many trailers advertising this movie.  I have already seen the entire movie.  To the suits in Hollywood: less is more!  Smh.


----------



## xenos5 (Nov 21, 2018)

Loved it. They stepped up the fight choreography to a new level. Adonis felt a lot faster, dodging even in the corner.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 21, 2018)

Really? Heard the fights  aren't as good.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 21, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Way too many trailers advertising this movie.  I have already seen the entire movie.  To the suits in Hollywood: less is more!  Smh.





Pilaf said:


> How many trailers does this movie need? Why does Hollywood do this? There's a such thing as too much of a good thing.



90% of what was shown was to be expected.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 22, 2018)

Adonis won, right ?


----------



## Zhen Chan (Nov 22, 2018)

My only issue is thier is a part I was 100% sure Mr.T was gonna show up, but he didn't, and it saddened me.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 22, 2018)

Zhen Chan said:


> My only issue is thier is a part I was 100% sure Mr.T was gonna show up, but he didn't, and it saddened me.


According to the canon he retired and became a born-again Christian.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 23, 2018)

Seen it.  Enjoyed it.  But don't think it was as good as the first Creed. I'm surprised at how much heart was missing given the material the director had to work with.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 23, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


> Seen it.  Enjoyed it.  But don't think it was as good as the first Creed. I'm surprised at how much heart was missing given the material the director had to work with.


I thought the exact opposite.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 23, 2018)

I didn't like it as much as the first one, but I still thought this was really strong. Enjoyed it a lot.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 23, 2018)

Mider T said:


> I thought the exact opposite.






I thought the drama was done only at a surface level which made it not as rewarding for me (or at least not In the way I expected.)

We already knew that Adonis was an insecure character. In the first film it was about his family's name and legacy-- this time around it's about rather or not he earned the championship title (not as heartfelt of an motivation but whatever.)

As for Rocky instead of "getting in the ring with death itself" .They decided to push father/son drama for the 3rd time! It wasn't even fleshed out either . "I for some reason stopped talking to my kid for reasons that doesn't really make sense since we made up onscreen two movies ago."

And I can tell they cut out a ton of Drago scenes from both father and son.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 23, 2018)

Bianca also got the short end of the stick . Her battle for more time that was similar to Rocky's has transitioned to her just being "supportive babymomma"

I know it would've been too much material to squeeze in. But still worth noting at least.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 24, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


> Bianca also got the short end of the stick . Her battle for more time that was similar to Rocky's has transitioned to her just being "supportive babymomma"
> 
> I know it would've been too much material to squeeze in. But still worth noting at least.


They had quite a significant disagreement over moving to California for her career


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 24, 2018)

Mider T said:


> They had quite a significant disagreement over moving to California for her career


Did they? She said she wanted to move to Cali for her Career. Donny was reluctant to leave Rocky. Rocky refuse to train him. Donny leaves Rocky.

There was no disagreement about moving.


----------



## Detective (Nov 24, 2018)

Not as good as the first film. But a solid 3/5

This track, doe

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bluebeard (Nov 25, 2018)

That Amen track is fire.

Also Adonis was doomed as soon as he walked out to "Icon" in the first fight.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 25, 2018)

The fight choreography was good tho. Michael B. Said in a video that he can seriously mess someone up if he had to...I believe him


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 25, 2018)

Awww shit. Dude is feeling himself a little too much now.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 29, 2018)




----------



## Mider T (Nov 29, 2018)

I think he should get to 50.

Sad, it's because Rocky and the bicentennial that Philadelphia became the current cultural icon that it is.  Before that it was just a washed up old historical city shithole with Rust Belt Blue Collar leanings despite being on the Northeast Corridor.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 29, 2018)

Its funny because some of the greatest fighters in history were birthed in Philly.  And yet it's the fictional one we hold in higher regard.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 29, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


> Its funny because some of the greatest fighters in history were birthed in Philly.  And yet it's the fictional one we hold in higher regard.


If you're talking about Frazier he was born in South Carolina.


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 30, 2018)

Creed II: A-

Sure, it's not quite as good as the first "Creed". Sure, the narrative is a little cluttered and not every storythread has a strong resolution for it. Sure, as good as the final fight was, it never reached the level of awesomeness that the first one did when the "Rocky" theme started playing. But do you know what? That's perfectly okay, because the movie actually moved me to tears. For a movie like "Creed II", that's the best experience it can give me.

The scenes that got me the most-

*Spoiler*: __ 




- When Rocky visits Adonis at the hospital.
- When Rocky and Adonis make up.
- When Drago throws in the towel. This might have gotten me the most, because it was profound yet unexpected character development. EVEN THOUGH I IN MY UNSTOPPABLE WISDOM PREDICTED, something about the execution of that scene really caught me off guard and almost had be bawling.
- Edit: The reunion with Rocky and his son was pretty much the only thing that didn't give me its desired effect, mostly because I never liked this subplot. I felt like their dilemma was resolved in "Rocky Balboa", so having it ignored in "Creed" seemed like a cheap tactic for drama. I did love the final scene with Adonis and Rocky though.




Expanding on my basic opinions, I really appreciated how the movie always kept Adonis as the central focus. I was worried...maybe because Stallone was credited as a writer...that Rocky would get all of the juicy material, but it seemed like he had LESS screen-time than he did in the first "Creed". The acting is great from everyone and special mention has to go to Dolph Lundgren. For those who think he can't act, he conveys so much emotion with minimal dialogue and a perpetually stoic expression. As I said, the final fight lacked the same impact as the first one, but it's still an emotional roller-coaster ride. The choreography and editing are top notch. Viktor Drago was an excellent villain, as he's both scary, yet has his own character journey. "Creed II" is not just a good sequel, it's better than the "Rocky" sequels too.

Edit: Whoops, kept referring to Adonis as Apollo. My bad.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 1, 2018)

So do you guys think "Creed" can stand on its own without Rocky? This isn't meant to imply any spoilers, but you have to think, somewhere down the line...Rocky can't be there forever. Is Adonis Creed a strong enough character to carry the namesake himself?

I'm not sure. I think Creed is a great character and I think Jordan is a strong leading man, but...I don't know, "Creed" is part of the Rocky franchise, so I can't imagine it without Rocky. 

Then again, Rocky seemed to have less screen-time in "Creed II" and that didn't bother me, so maybe it can work. I still think that a lot- if not most- of the appeal, is the dynamics of their relationship. They play off each-other so well that I don't think it would be as interesting to see a Creed movie without Rocky...but I wouldn't be interested in another Rocky movie without Creed either.


----------



## Skaddix (Dec 1, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


> Its funny because some of the greatest fighters in history were birthed in Philly.  And yet it's the fictional one we hold in higher regard.



Yes the white one funny that.


----------



## Zeit (Dec 1, 2018)

Saw it last night, my main issues with the movie is that it feels really damn derivative (like Stallone picked out story threads of Rockys 2, 3 and 4 and meshed them together) which is a pity it makes the story feel really cluttered and Creed 1 was great specifically because of how it stepped out of the franchise routine. Likewise Ivan and Viktor Drago, the two most interesting characters get the least screentime which feels like a missed step as well given how they're the major driver of the plot in a lot of respects. In a lot of ways the movie felt like it should've been called Drago and had Viktor and Adonis in joint-protagonist roles.

Without spoilers I felt a lot of Rocky's extraneous plot could've been cut away, Stallone seems to want to simultaneously hold the mentor position Mick had while also introducing and resolving more of Balboa's own story as a major character. Likewise a lot of the drama in the movie and the characterisation feels forced because of it. Sadly I don't think anything can be done to salvage Duke Jnr's character at this point which is annoying because he logically is going to be the one to step into Balboa's shoes when Stallone calls it quits.

Now all that said, I did enjoy it and the fight choreography as well as Jordan and Munteanu physical presences in the ring was wonderful while Jordan, Rashād, Lundgren and Munteanu also give really great performances. It's weaker than the original Creed but if you're a fan of the series it's worth a watch. 7/10.



MartialHorror said:


> Is Adonis Creed a strong enough character to carry the namesake himself?



Hmm that's a tough question, I kinda think the whole Drago storyline would've been a lot more interesting and beneficial to the series if Rocky himself had been fully out of the picture and forced Adonis to deal with it directly on his own terms. It could've brought back Apollo and Mary-Anne's actual children (a son and a daughter IIRC) and played with the idea that Adonis doesn't have sole ownership over their father's legacy just because he's managed to walk in his footsteps. Adonis himself isn't the most likeable dude in some ways which at times makes it hard to sympathise with him (then again a lot of his drama in Creed 2 felt forced). Bianca being sidelined in a lot of respects kinda pigeonholes her character from doing much interesting either.

If Creed 3 can reinvent the series in the same way Creed did maybe it can stand on its own feet without Balboa looming over it, if it can't then there's really only Rocky 5 and Rocky Balboa left to homage.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 1, 2018)

Zeit said:


> Saw it last night, my main issues with the movie is that it feels really damn derivative (like Stallone picked out story threads of Rockys 2, 3 and 4 and meshed them together) which is a pity it makes the story feel really cluttered and* Creed 1 was great specifically because of how it stepped out of the franchise routine.* Likewise Ivan and Viktor Drago, the two most interesting characters get the least screentime which feels like a missed step as well given how they're the major driver of the plot in a lot of respects. In a lot of ways the movie felt like it should've been called Drago and had Viktor and Adonis in joint-protagonist roles.
> 
> Without spoilers I felt a lot of Rocky's extraneous plot could've been cut away, Stallone seems to want to simultaneously hold the mentor position Mick had while also introducing and resolving more of Balboa's own story as a major character. Likewise a lot of the drama in the movie and the characterisation feels forced because of it. Sadly I don't think anything can be done to salvage Duke Jnr's character at this point which is annoying because he logically is going to be the one to step into Balboa's shoes when Stallone calls it quits.
> 
> Now all that said, I did enjoy it and the fight choreography as well as Jordan and Munteanu physical presences in the ring was wonderful while Jordan, Rashād, Lundgren and Munteanu also give really great performances. It's weaker than the original Creed but if you're a fan of the series it's worth a watch. 7/10.



I disagree. I felt "Creed" used the formula of "Rocky", although it deliberately changes the details around (Rocky grew up poor, Adonis grew up rich) sort of like "The Last Jedi" did. But both films are ultimately about guys who are trying to make something of themselves, while romancing a character with their own disability (Adrian struggles with social interaction, Bianca is losing her hearing) and both lose their climactic fights- but find victory in other places. I actually think that the potential of the franchise to break out and do something new is limited. One of the reasons I'm a little soft on "Rocky 5" is that it is the first film since the original to adopt a different formula. 

I keep hearing how if Coogler was the director, then the sequel wouldn't be so derivative...apparently ignoring the fact that "Creed" was largely intended to be derivative. I just don't there is much you can do with a boxing franchise without repeating all of the same beats.

Unless they add in dinosaurs...




> Hmm that's a tough question, I kinda think the whole Drago storyline would've been a lot more interesting and beneficial to the series if Rocky himself had been fully out of the picture and forced Adonis to deal with it directly on his own terms. I*t could've brought back Apollo and Mary-Anne's actual children (a son and a daughter IIRC) and played with the idea that Adonis doesn't have sole ownership over their father's legacy just because he's managed to walk in his footsteps. *Adonis himself isn't the most likeable dude in some ways which at times makes it hard to sympathise with him (then again a lot of his drama in Creed 2 felt forced). Bianca being sidelined in a lot of respects kinda pigeonholes her character from doing much interesting either.
> 
> If Creed 3 can reinvent the series in the same way Creed did maybe it can stand on its own feet without Balboa looming over it, if it can't then there's really only Rocky 5 and Rocky Balboa left to homage.



This is an interesting idea. In fact, it's a little distracting that they haven't been acknowledged in these "Creed" films. One almost has to wonder if they're estranged from Adonis. It certainly is ripe for drama, but how it would be executed is a mystery. If it turned out that the brother was a boxer, it would seem like a retcon. Furthermore, have they even mentioned the other kids in the "Creed" films? It might feel like an ass-pull if they showed up without warning in "Creed 3", as I'm sure a large part of the audience don't even remember them from the original films.


----------



## Zeit (Dec 1, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> I disagree. I felt "Creed" used the formula of "Rocky", although it deliberately changes the details around (Rocky grew up poor, Adonis grew up rich) sort of like "The Last Jedi" did. But both films are ultimately about guys who are trying to make something of themselves, while romancing a character with their own disability (Adrian struggles with social interaction, Bianca is losing her hearing) and both lose their climactic fights- but find victory in other places. I actually think that the potential of the franchise to break out and do something new is limited. One of the reasons I'm a little soft on "Rocky 5" is that it is the first film since the original to adopt a different formula.



That's kind of what I mean though, it took the concept of the original Rocky movie and inverted it to tell quite a different story which hadn't really been done before. I kind of wanted Adonis to end up losing his final fight with Viktor by throwing in the towel himself because he realised he was in the same position as his father and chose his family over his pride but that wouldn't really have worked given Adonis himself is still a young guy and Ivan throwing in the towel to save his son in spite of everything we'd seen from him previously was a really nice moment.



MartialHorror said:


> I keep hearing how if Coogler was the director, then the sequel wouldn't be so derivative...apparently ignoring the fact that "Creed" was largely intended to be derivative. I just don't there is much you can do with a boxing franchise without repeating all of the same beats.



Personally I think that the parallels between Creed 1 and Rocky 1 were different enough to feel like their own movies vs Creed 2 and Rockys 2/3/4. I mean functionally there feels like very little difference between Viktor and Clubber Lang and they're remarked upon in practically identical ways while being resolved in virtually identical fashions. It's only really the addition of him being Drago's son and the vessel for all of Drago's own feelings of inadequacy and resentment that makes him different from "the big blue-collar guy from nowhere with an unorthodox style come to fuck up the newly-crowned bourgeoisie champ".

Likewise the US vs Russia framing nod to Rocky 4 was needless vs a simpler sins of two fathers returning to bear fruit. I had a parallel for Rocky 2 but it's slipped my mind, maybe the final fight being a homage to Rocky vs Apollo II because the circumstances of Adonis becoming champion felt hollow himself until he beat Drago, which is why we got that herculean comeback which felt a little unrealistic (though Drago not being able to go the distance makes it feel like Clubber Lang too). 

You're right though, there's only so many ways you can tell a story within the Rocky franchise.

Actually complete sidenote, I was kind of disappointed that Rocky's grandson who is apparently the image of his grandmother wasn't called Adrian himself (given it's usually a boy's name). Creed 4/5 could've been called Adrian to kickstart the series again in 10 or so years. 



MartialHorror said:


> This is an interesting idea. In fact, it's a little distracting that they haven't been acknowledged in these "Creed" films. One almost has to wonder if they're estranged from Adonis. It certainly is ripe for drama, but how it would be executed is a mystery. If it turned out that the brother was a boxer, it would seem like a retcon. Furthermore, have they even mentioned the other kids in the "Creed" films? It might feel like an ass-pull if they showed up without warning in "Creed 3", as I'm sure a large part of the audience don't even remember them from the original films.



They've never been mentioned so I guess it's possible that Coogler/Covington/Stallone himself may have forgot about them/not known about them when they wrote Creed 1 and it might be a bit weird to introduce them now after two movies after the best opportunities to do so have passed.[/sb][/sb]


----------



## Mider T (Dec 1, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


> Its funny because some of the greatest fighters in history were birthed in Philly.  And yet it's the fictional one we hold in higher regard.





Skaddix said:


> Yes the white one funny that.



From Bill Burr's Philly show



> Fucking Rocky is your hero? The whole pride of your city is built around a fucking guy who doesn't even exist! You got fuckin' Joe Frazier is from there, but he's black so you can't fuckin' deal with him, so you make a fuckin' statue for some 3 foot fucking Italian you stupid, Philly cheese eatin' fuckin' jackasses. I hope that cheese melts your fuckin' faces off- all of you, collectively, suck a fuckin' dick!


----------



## ~VK~ (Dec 2, 2018)

"You fuckin one-bridge-having piece of shit city that no one gives a fuck about. The terrorists will never bomb you people cause you’re fucking worthless and no one cares about you"

bill burr will always be a real one for the philadelphia incident


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 2, 2019)

Sequel was awesome and well told, can't wait for Creed III. My favourite part was when the played Rocky's theme in that moment when the fight against Viktor was near it's end.

Donnie's scene with his just borned daughter at the gym were hilarious as well.


----------

